
Cloudflare warns of another massive botnet, er, flaring up - jgrahamc
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2016/12/05/cloudflare_warns_massive_botnet/
======
dbg31415
And other than make jokes about my Slack alerts channel turning on Christmas
early, what exactly should we do about this?

I wish there was something Google could put on the Chrome timeout page that
let users know there was something going on. I get calls at 4AM from some
exec, "The site is down!" Except it isn't, isn't impacted for everyone, and
other than say, "I've responded to you in the SLA-approved window," there
isn't much I can do. Ugh.

~~~
pmlnr
I too, would like to seem some exact sw configuration, some iptables/kernel
extension to inspect packets against attacks like this.

Maybe we need heuristic firewalls like we did with virus scanners a long while
ago?

( But of course, CloudFlare will only suggest to sign up with them for
protection, all hail capitalism, even if it takes our system down. )

~~~
user5994461
It's not capitalism. The traffic does need to be stopped at the edge, that's
the only defense.

There is only Cloudflare or Akamai to let you do that.

